# my personal knives coming with me to NY



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2012)

here's whats in my bag just in case anyone wants to try them out...

Stones:
Gesshin 400, 1000, 2000, 4000, 5000, 6000, and 8000
Diamond Flattening plate
Stone holder with base
and 2 of my "secret" personal collection coarse stones (one is a prototype that may go into production soon-ish)

Knives:
Jin Yanagiba
Kochi 240mm Wa-Gyuto
Gesshin Hide 240mm Blue #2 Hon-Kasumi Wa-Gyuto
Gesshin Hide Blue #1 Hon Kasumi Yanagiba
Gesshin Heiji 210mm Semi-stainless Wa-Sujihiki
A couple of Gengetsu Prototypes

I think thats about it from my personal stuff (i may have forgotten some stuff though)

In addition to all that, everything we have from Gesshin Hide will be there and a bunch of new stuff at the show

(my personal knives arent going to be out at the show, but if you want to check things out, let me know... at the end of the day, we are there representing Gesshin Hide though)


----------



## mattrud (Mar 1, 2012)

I will take everything. can I do that? what days are you at the show? and a few of my guys want to know if you have anything to sell.

thanks Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2012)

we'll be at the show from the 4th to the 6th... almost all of the gesshin hide stuff we will have there will be for sale (there are a couple of exceptions)

On the personal knives and stones, feel free to check out any/all of them (except maybe the gesshin hide which i might keep at the event with me, but it doesnt mean you cant use them a bit)


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 1, 2012)

This is one day I wish I were a well-placed and not-so-scrupulous baggage handler loading suitcases onto Jon's plane. "I'm sorry Mr. Broida, your bag has been lost." 

k.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 1, 2012)

"Good morning, Mr. Phelps. Your mission, should you chose to accept it..." :muahaha:


----------

